# Camelback, PA 3/28/2009



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Who's coming?

So far we have:

Root
GSS
AtomicSkier
Moe Ghoul
DiMeThIcOnE

Let's go AZ'rs.  Should be fun!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Confirmed
Root
GSS
AtomicSkier
DiMeThIcOnE
Moe Ghoul
Nazareth Jay

Maybe
bigdaddyk
PA Ridge Racer

C'mon NJ/NY/PA AZers!!!  :smash:

MIA
hardline (wtf dude?)
kingslug
ZYDECORICH
St. Bear
jaywbigred
andyzee
ERJ-145CA 


Season Passholders at any other mountain can ski for free at Camelback for the rest of their season!!!  Link: http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13556


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be in VT


----------



## hardline (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Confirmed
> Root
> GSS
> AtomicSkier
> ...



i wanted to go to vt and ride at the bush.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

hardline said:


> i wanted to go to vt and ride at the bush.


I'll let you off the hook since I think it's AZ day there also!
*

Meeting spot will be at the top of the Sullivan Express @ 9:30 AM*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll let you off the hook since I think it's AZ day there also!
> *
> 
> Meeting spot will be at the top of the Sullivan Express @ 9:30 AM*



Sweet I can sleep late..I probably won't get there until 9AM or so..one thing about skiing Camelback is it makes me appreciate Blue so much more but Blue is closed..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Confirmed
Root
GSS
AtomicSkier
DiMeThIcOnE
Moe Ghoul
Nazareth Jay
Ride Delaware
Johnny Style

Maybe
bigdaddyk
PA Ridge Racer 
Barb

This is looking like it's going to have a great turnout.  Camelback is hosting two events on Saturday.

1pm - Pond Skimming
http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCame...nnual-Pond-Skimming-Event-March-28,-2009.aspx

3pm - Alien Invasion Rail Jam
http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCame.../Alien-Invasion-Rail-Jam-March-28,-2009!.aspx


----------



## hardline (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Confirmed
> Root
> GSS
> AtomicSkier
> ...



ok so we had a problem at work and i need to around on sunday so vt is out. so what time are we leaving root? also we going to do a ny tailgating?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

I gotta be home around 1pm, so I gotta bounce outta CB around noon.  Tailgating is out for me.

This looks like it's going to have a great turnout!

Confirmed - 13
Root
GSS
AtomicSkier
DiMeThIcOnE
Moe Ghoul
Nazareth Jay
Ride Delaware
Johnny Style
NJSkiFamily
hardline
Johnny Law
MISSDEMEANOR
toast21602

Maybe - 5
bigdaddyk
PA Ridge Racer
Barb
ThinkSnow
smartass


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Confirmed
> Root
> GSS
> AtomicSkier
> ...



I can't make it, I've got a rugby match that day.  I think I'm done for the year, but cheers for thinking of me though.

I think I got my wife burnt out out on skiing, so I'm going to be doing a lot of solo skiing next year.  I'll definitely be looking to meet up with as many AZers as possible as well as attending a lot of AZ functions in 09/10 (both north and south).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I can't make it, I've got a rugby match that day.  I think I'm done for the year, but cheers for thinking of me though.
> 
> I think I got my wife burnt out out on skiing, so I'm going to be doing a lot of solo skiing next year.  I'll definitely be looking to meet up with as many AZers as possible as well as attending a lot of AZ functions in 09/10 (both north and south).



nice..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

I just looked at the weather for Saturday, and there's some rain in the forecast so just let me be very clear on this:

*This is a rain or shine event!  There's no fairweather skiers/riders in spring conditions!!!*

There, I feel better now.  I expect to see everyone there at 9:30, top of Sullys.


----------



## hardline (Mar 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just looked at the weather for Saturday, and there's some rain in the forecast so just let me be very clear on this:
> 
> *This is a rain or shine event!  There's no fairweather skiers/riders in spring conditions!!!*
> 
> There, I feel better now.  I expect to see everyone there at 9:30, top of Sullys.



wow man.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

hardline said:


> wow man.


lol:lol:


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry everyone, it looks like I'll be in VT, Mt. Snow most likely, as its ReggaeFest.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> ...but cheers for thinking of me though.



Also +1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's the latest.  Sorry if I missed anyone

Confirmed - 14
Root
GSS
AtomicSkier
DiMeThIcOnE
Moe Ghoul
Nazareth Jay
Ride Delaware
Johnny Style
NJSkiFamily
hardline
Johnny Law
MISSDEMEANOR
bigdaddyk
BC Iron Works


Maybe - 5
bigdaddyk
PA Ridge Racer
ThinkSnow
smartass
boarin nerd


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

ToMorrOw @ cAmeltOe IS gONNa bE TOtALLY lEGIT


----------

